# Komisches Verhalten des Firefox



## sreinhardt (1. März 2006)

Vor kurzem habe ich meinen Firefox auf Version 1.5.0.1 upgedated. Nun fällt mir auf das manche Seiten, nachdem sie vollständig geladen wurden, nochmals kurz verschwinden, um gleich wieder zu erscheinen. Kennt das jemand bzw. gibts da ne Lösung?

Viele Grüße


----------

